# Remington Hypersonic Steel



## Alan D. (Jun 17, 2010)

How many of yall have seen this? I found it yesterday on the website and it seems to be pretty impressive. 1700 fps out of a 3" shell with 11/4 ounce load. What is yalls opinion?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 17, 2010)

never seen it, post a link


----------



## stuckonquack (Jun 17, 2010)

x2.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.remington.com/pages/Hypersonic-Steel.aspx


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 17, 2010)

yes sir, seen it a few weeks back its gonna be some smokin hot stuff!!!


----------



## cmk07c (Jun 17, 2010)

Wonder how much it will cost?


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jun 17, 2010)

Price ain't to to bad either. About $22ish for 3' shells...$33ish for 3 1/2' shells.


----------



## Alan D. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys sorry for not posting a link to it. S ga boy2008 where did you find it for sell at? i looked at bass pro and MacksPW and gooled it and couldnt find it for sell. But I tell ya I'll pay that for it. Wonder what kind of deal I can get on a case?


----------



## CraigM (Jun 18, 2010)

1700 FPS with a 1 1/4 oz load?    y'all try not to fall out of the boat when you shoot


----------



## paulito (Jun 18, 2010)

not to start this debate but you couldn't pay me to put a remington shell in my gun in the duck blind no matter how fast it is. Shootin clays maybe but had way too many problems with them in the field. 

Speed ain't what kills it the man behind the gun. In my case based on last year more FPS just means i'll miss faster. HA!


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 18, 2010)

Paulito,
The laws of physics dictate otherwise.  Speed DOES kill.  Kinetic energy (killing power) is given by 1/2(mass)(velocity)^2

So velocity is the most important term in figuring the kinetic energy of a projectile.  Seems speed IS what kills.  Just don't lead 'em quite so much when you are shooting faster shells.


----------



## cmk07c (Jun 18, 2010)

Speed will kill if your shooting behind, and this puts you in front a bit. However, that 17% is probablly a sales pitch... I wonder If they offer it in 2 3/4?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jun 18, 2010)

Go to this site and get them. They are very inexpensive. They only offer them in 3 and 3 1/2

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/default.php?manufacturers_id=25Remington Ammo&sort=2d&page=12


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jun 19, 2010)

Duckcuter that's a little bit cheaper than what I found thanks for that post. Now the trick will be finding somewhere it ain't out of stock


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jun 19, 2010)

Heck, I'm sorry. i guess i didn't even look at that. I will try to find them and post a good site. Sorry


----------



## kscoggins (Jun 19, 2010)

paulito said:


> not to start this debate but you couldn't pay me to put a remington shell in my gun in the duck blind no matter how fast it is. Shootin clays maybe but had way too many problems with them in the field.



Couldn't agree more,and to add to it the incredibly hard primers in rem shotshells is a major turn-off to me.  I think Heavy-Metal by the case will be my flavor his year.  Via Rogers Sporting Goods.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 20, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> Couldn't agree more,and to add to it the incredibly hard primers in rem shotshells is a major turn-off to me.  I think Heavy-Metal by the case will be my flavor his year.  Via Rogers Sporting Goods.



Never had a problem with Remington Ammo of any kind. If you cant kill with it you just cant shoot. Kevin did you ever get that super mag?????


----------



## kscoggins (Jun 20, 2010)

Got a couple, and a SBE2, I'm ready to start fabricating the tube extentions.....


----------



## chase870 (Jun 20, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> Got a couple, and a SBE2, I'm ready to start fabricating the tube extentions.....



Awsome, I need a couple of the exensions for the 870 super mags. I might try to get a SBE before the Executive Counsel has to go back to Arkansas again


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 22, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> Couldn't agree more,and to add to it the incredibly hard primers in rem shotshells is a major turn-off to me.  I think Heavy-Metal by the case will be my flavor his year.  Via Rogers Sporting Goods.



this will be my poison this year as well 3 1/2 #3


----------



## Gofish206 (Jun 22, 2010)

chase870 said:


> Awsome, I need a couple of the exensions for the 870 super mags. I might try to get a SBE before the Executive Counsel has to go back to Arkansas again



Its never to early to plan for this!! I gotta modify the mag tube for the SBE and get one for the stoeger. Have you found a good deal on a case of T-shot yet?


----------



## kscoggins (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you can still get fiocci 3.5" 1 9/16 oz t shot @ 1474 fps for $150 at rogers.  Sounds like the snow goose killin load.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 25, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> I think you can still get fiocci 3.5" 1 9/16 oz t shot @ 1474 fps for $150 at rogers.  Sounds like the snow goose killin load.



JUST WAIT TIL THE SNOW GOOSE HUNT THIS YEAR, ME AND CHASE HAVE ALOT OF SNOW GOOSE LOADS THAT WILL BE HOORIBLE


----------

